# Cellarmasters LA 42nd Amateur Wine Competition



## ibglowin (Oct 9, 2015)

Deadline to enter is 11/10/15!

http://cellarmastersla.org/us-amateur-wine-competition/


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 23, 2015)

Guess I did OK. All six wines medaled. 2 Gold, 4 Silver. 

Gold 85%Zin/PS/Syrah	2012	Michael Randow
Gold 50%Zin/CS/S/PS 2012	Michael Randow
Silver	Merlot/50%CS/Malbec/CF/PV	2011	Michael Randow
Silver	Merlot/60%CS/Malbec/CF/PV	2011	Michael Randow
Silver	60% Merlot/Malbec/PV	2011	Michael Randow
Silver	80% CS/Merlot/CF/PV	2011	Michael Randow


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 23, 2015)

Nicely done, Mike. Congrats!!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks Jim,

Especially proud of these as they were my first entry and first medals for a wine(s) from fresh grapes.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 23, 2015)

Hey, that is great, Mike! Waytogo! 

That is a seriously quick turnaround on that contest. 11/16 deadline, and results on 11/22!


----------



## cmsben61 (Nov 23, 2015)

congratulations!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks! I entered this one last year as well as they seem to have their act together. Some amateur competitions take months for the results to be posted. Don't know how many wines were entered in total but they posted the medal distribution as being 36 gold, 74 silver, 52 bronze.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations Mike, I love this competition. Did you join their club? I used to belong to it, they put out a good newsletter. I took best of show years ago for my Apple.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 23, 2015)

I haven't joined so far but IIRC you also get a discount on the entry fee if you are a member. The one thing I ESPECIALLY like about this competition is the fact that wines are sent to a business address. It cost ~50% less to ship to a business address than it does to a household for some reason. I took advantage of the cheap shipping and $10 entry fee on top! LOL


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 11, 2016)

Its Awards Season! Finally got my hardware. 6 for 6. 2 Gold's and 4 Silvers. Ooh Rah! 

Why is there always that one judge that is bent on destroying your average. 3 judges give you 17.5-19.5pts and this one guy gives me 15-16pts on every wine.......


----------

